# Bunnies



## freakumDRESS (Mar 16, 2011)

Meet Penelope.
She enjoys hopping around the house at lightning speed.
She loves grapes and lettuce.
She loves being petted. She doesn't like to be picked up.
She begs for food, like a dog, but her begging is more like demanding.
Look what she did to my cereal:











She loves eating. Always... She seriously never stops:


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

So cute! I love the close up


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

AW I love Penelope! <3<3 My bunny hates being picked up too. Better be careful with sugary treats like that cereal and milk!! Bunnies are lactose intolerant and although they'll eat it (my old mini-rex got into a bag of chips once) they should be carefully monitered to watch for any pooping/GI issues.
Just so you know. 

She's so pretty <3


----------



## freakumDRESS (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't use cow's milk.
I use almond milk, soy milk, and rarely coconut milk.


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

How adorable!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Any milk is still unsafe for bunnies. It's not required in their diet as adults. They should only get their pellets, water, hay and fruits/veggies. I don't know the science on why they shouldn't and she'll probably eat it and look okay but I would never risk introducing things like that to my rabbits.


----------



## freakumDRESS (Mar 16, 2011)

Did I willingly give milk to my rabbit?
No.
Did I offer the cereal to Penny?
No. 
I did not offer it to her because it was MINE and she had her own food in her cage which was open at the time. She gets excercise for hours at a time, and is in her pen at night or when we can't keep an eye on her.

She simply smelled something sweet, then jumped into my food bowl while I was on the couch.

I shoo'ed her away angrilly, thought for a minute, then decided to get the camera phone and took a picture of Penelope cleaning herself under the table.



Penelope also has a tendency to chew on human hair while the humans aren't looking. Trust me, it has happened to me.
She has learned to leap into the refridgerator to steal food when we open it. We are currently finding ways to discourage this.
Today, she tried to dig the door to open the fridge.
She can open room doors.
She enjoys jumping on our chests while we slumber...

The cereal incident isn't the strangest antic she has done.


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

Awww!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

She sounds like quite the character!! (also, no need to push rudeness in my face. I was merely making a recomendation to keep milk products from her. I know what some rabbits are like bc I had one just like it! Thought she was starving! )

I tried having sleepovers in my rabbit proofed bedroom before but my old bunny pee'd on my pillow (woke up to it, pleasant...) and my current bunny does all her chewing at night so I couldn't sleep!!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Adorable bunny! Hehe, doesnt even look guilty  Laki, you did sound a teensy bit offensive in your post, so I can see why the OP responded the way they did. You guys got each other all wrong xD


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

Laki said:


> She sounds like quite the character!! (also, no need to push rudeness in my face. I was merely making a recomendation to keep milk products from her. I know what some rabbits are like bc I had one just like it! Thought she was starving! )
> 
> I tried having sleepovers in my rabbit proofed bedroom before but my old bunny pee'd on my pillow (woke up to it, pleasant...) and my current bunny does all her chewing at night so I couldn't sleep!!


Personally I didnt read rudeness. I read matter-of-factness.

Reading other's words online can be tricky because we cant hear tone of voice or see their body language.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

OMG adorable! I'm hoping to get my bf a bunny, he just dont know it yet. His birthday is in Sept and as long as the landlords say its ok I'm going to start gathering things over the summer. He's got a soft post for the mini rexs.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Don't be even talking about mini rexes!! they're my fave too. The sweetest disposition. If you can, have a look at some small animal rescues. Somehow there are 4 mini-rex (and mini rex mix) at our rescue.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm actually in contact with a breeder. I want to get one as young as I can for training purposes and longevity  I want to be able to litter train and leash train.


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

I successfully litter trained the two rabbits I have. But as of now, they're outside in a HUGE cage and later this spring/summer I'm going to adopt a portable paddock system


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

He'll have a big indoor cage, I'm contemplating using a cage similar to a chinchilla's. It's tall vs long but the bunnies are small and we dont have room for a super long cage, tall we can do  I'd close off the top until they were litter trained, and then they could hop all around. and get up high enough to look out the window


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmm.. Genetics play a big role. I got Acacia when she was 4 months old and she's stubborn as a mule. 

They'll be litter trained when they're spayed. Are you getting 2? Just because you mentioned "they" can look out the window


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

oh no I only plan on one, boy, and then I also have plans to get him neutered. Sorry about the confusion


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I never had a boy bun. I'm sure once he'll make a wonderful friend for you guys <3


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

the boys are smaller and really laid back if you get them neutered. I know it sounds completely weird neutering a rabbit but it's just like dogs, they calm down and become easier to train. My bf had a boy bunny when he was younger so I want to get him another boy. This is of course if our landlord says we can. I'm supposed to be getting a call soon I hope.


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

How much does it cost to neuter a rabbit? I know the price varies... but it only costed me $80 ish to neuter my dog


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

No, it doesn't sound weird to me! I volunteer with the small animal rescue here, I know first hand the detrimental consequences of not fixing the buns! Females need to be spayed or they have an 85% chance of getting ovarian/uterus cancers :/ I know first hand what its like losing a bunny to this terrible disease too. 
It cost me 250$ 5 years ago to spay my Acacia. Obviously females cost more bc of the invasive surgery. Males might be around 100$, I don't know- depends on where you go. They need isoflorene gas and sometimes bloodwork so cost adds up!! bunnies HAVE to have tiny veins! lol


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

When I checked the interwebs it said the average price for neutering a bunny is about 45 bucks (I'm assuming there is about a 10-20 dollar price range around that). I live in SD and everything is cheaper here, heck the only place things are cheaper is Wyoming...lol I'll let you know once I know for sure


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

Its going to cost me about $150 to have Dixie my pig fixed...its because they have to use special anesthesia and after care... I'm considering fixing my bunns. They have a partitioned cage for now. But... I'm all for fixing EVERY pet animal possible (within reason)


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Ivan- http://www.rabbit.org/vets/vets.html here's a site for the listed bunny savvy vets  I hope you find it helpful! Some vets are still inexperienced with rabbits and treat them as "exotics" so they can charge you more. Watch out for that!


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks Laki, that's so helpful! Good advice


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

whew, there is only one in SD and its in Rapid City. **happy dance**


----------

